# trouble with leading



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i have been training my two and they do mostly good. but milky way wants to lead me where she wants to go. how should i teach her I'M the leader?
moonbeam follows but in spurts, we walk a little then she stops and eats, then we get about 50 ft away and she runs to me and milky way (i have a halter and lead on milky way but not moonbeam). no matter how far we walk she doesnt just keep up. how can i fix this? and we dont walk fast at all.
any ideas?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

They are just being goats. If you want them closer you need to use a lead the length you want them from you. And maybe after lots of practice you may find them at that distance when they are off leads. Probably as frequently as if you hadn't practiced.

Otherwise you are talking about walking in formation, which they will tend to do anyway when they are more tired, or which requires the kind of training you do for tricks. 

The only natural motivation for them to walk closer is treats or fear. If you are carrying somethng they really like, and you dole it out from time to time, they will be closer. 

Also if you walk at night, they will crowd a bit.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

As for milky way... It is easier to keep a goat behind you by swinging a walking stick side to side, than it is to get a goat behind you.

If you use the halter rather than a collar you will have more control.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

I've used a technique that we used with our dogs ... while doing training hikes, with the regular "lead goat" by himself, as he would go ahead of me I simply would turn directions and head the other way. This is a goat that doesn't like to be left behind, so it worked well with him ... it only takes a few steps to realize he has "gone the wrong way" and he then turns and trots to catch up. A few sessions doing this and he figured it out and really doesn't try to race ahead any longer.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

Bob Jones said:


> As for milky way... It is easier to keep a goat behind you by swinging a walking stick side to side, than it is to get a goat behind you.
> 
> If you use the halter rather than a collar you will have more control.


i always use a halter on milky way becuase she thinks she is the leader and can go wherever she likes. moonbeam will follow but she will wonder off -farther then i would like- to nibble something she saw. i tried the stick swinging many times but niether seem to care, they let it hit them and keep going.

i will not be discouraged!!! mwah-ha-ha! :lol:


----------



## bentmettle (Jul 29, 2009)

It can take a while.

My goats were really frustrating for the first year.

Now, they're just mostly frustrating, so that's an improvement 

I packline mine together on walks, especially near the road. Toss the leash for the last goat around the leash of the first goat and let it slide down to the collar. That way, when the last goat stops, the other goat gives him a dirty look and uses goat magic to get him moving again.

Off leash, it's usually a 50 ft behind me, then run, then get right in front of me, stop, wait, run, rinse, and repeat.

The only way I know they actually care is when they lose sight of me and really start bleating. That and they won't stop jumping out of their pen lately to come and see what I'm up to...


----------

